# V Point



## kazin5 (Dec 9, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of a v point with excel? I had a job interview today and the lady told me if I can figure out what it is then I have the job. I've searched and searched and I'm not finding anything. Can anyone help?


----------



## Norie (Dec 10, 2005)

Never heard of such a thing.

Did you get any clues?

What's this mysterious thing supposed to do?


----------



## kazin5 (Dec 11, 2005)

*v point*

The only thing that I can think of is that its got something to do with the value. No clue if that's right or wrong.


----------



## starl (Dec 11, 2005)

Can you give any information at all? the context that the term was used in? What kind of job were you interviewing form? There may be another term for what you are looking for - so the more info you can give, the better.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 12, 2005)

I have not heard of that either.  My first reaction would be that she meant _VLookUp._  If you described that to her and she was adament that this is not what she ment then as Tracy and Norie have indicated, you need more context.  "Point" could mean a point on a chart, perhaps a vector plot?  "Point" could mean screen points, there are several functions in VBA such as _PointsToScreenPixelsX_ or _CentimetersToPoint,_ perhaps she was confusing X or Y points/coordinates on a screen?


----------



## kazin5 (Dec 12, 2005)

It was a v lookup....I don't know why she called it a v point. Thank you all very much for all your help. She didn't even give me the job. Oh well.


----------



## PaddyD (Dec 12, 2005)

"She didn't even give me the job"

If you were running the risk of being managed by someone who was that ignorant about what they wanted, this is probably a good thing  

Best of luck with the next one...


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 12, 2005)

Gotta agree with Paddy here.  If somebody is going to hold that as a criteria for hiring personel, they oughta at least know what the heck they are talking about themselves first.  Yeesh.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd go one step further and say that if that was the criteria for getting the job then you didn't want it anyway - you would want something a little more challenging....
A


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm impressed.  All y'all's bosses know how to use VLOOKUP()?  Mine doesn't.  Nor would my VP, our Logistics Director or our Business Integration Director.  Our new Finance Manager definitely _would_ be able to use it with no help - she can even write simple macros! (Our old Fin Mgr knew what VLookup() was for, but I had to stop by and help him out about every other month).  The other three line managers in our facility would probably know of its existance but might need some help getting it written correctly, especially if formatting between the lookup and lookin ranges were mixed.


----------



## shades (Dec 14, 2005)

My old director hardly knew what Excel was.


----------

